# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [Crystal Report] Requete paramtre

## kurtalis

Bonjour,

Quelque chose de simple mais que je n'arrive pas  trouver : 
Dans l'assistant de cration de rapport, on prend par exemple Access, on choisit la base de donnes, il apparait : TABLE, VUE et Ajouter une commande.
Comment se sert t'on de cet assistant "Ajouter une commande" ?

On voit : Saisissez la requete SQL :
"SELECT * FROM COMMANDES WHERE DateCommande = ParamDate"

et Liste de Parametres :
Comment est ce que l'on dit que ParamDate est un parametre qui sera fournit plutard ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## Machuet

As-tu essay avec :ton paramtre

----------


## say

'lo, 
pourquoi parles-tu d'Access, c'est quoi le rapport avec CR?

Sinon dans CR, si tu as fait une commande (SQL), tu as sur la droite, lorsque tu modifies ta commande, une zone te permettant d'ajouter un paramtre.

Sinon tu cres un champ paramtre qui te permettra de filter mais uniquement aprs l'execution de ta commande. Pour ce faire, tu dois utiliser l'expert Selection.

En esprant t'aider (c pas simple  expliquer comme a)

Bon courage
Simon

----------


## Aitone

> Sinon tu cres un champ paramtre qui te permettra de filter mais uniquement aprs l'execution de ta commande. Pour ce faire, tu dois utiliser l'expert Selection.


C'est ceci le plus important je pense...

----------

